
As STEM majors soar at UW, interest in humanities shrinks - starpilot
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/as-stem-majors-soar-at-uw-interest-in-humanities-shrinks-a-potentially-costly-loss/
======
SCAQTony
Ironic since the humanities are the only concepts left once everything is
automated leaving creative ideas to be our only worthwhile asset.

